# Is it too early for beach snook around Siesta Key?



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It is not too early for beach snook. I've been seeing reports of fish in the surf. Go with small white baitfish patterns. These east winds we've had have really been laying down the surf so the conditions have been epic.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I was in Tampa fished with my son easter week.. Tampa Bay is loaded with Snook, mostly form 15-24" sized ones.
I'd guess the beach should be good with Snook, and no matter I'd still walk the beaches at dawn if I was staying over there, always had good luck at LongBoat beach... even without a Snook bite there always seems to be plenty of action on those beaches.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

It'll be perfect timing - the Royal Poinciana are beginning to bloom and early season mangoes are starting to round out.

Just south of Siesta on Casey Key and even further down in Englewood there has been a lot of Snook action as well as Jacks busting up bait pods - AND - Triple Tail on Fly in the surf. There are almost no crab buoys off the beach, so the Trips are coming right into the trough to feed on minnows. Like Shadowcast said - small white minnow pattern should get wrecked.

Early in the morning is a little tough, since the snook can be harder to spot, but they'll be there. Tight lines!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

This may sound crazy, but I learned to tie a fly pattern out of green glow material from a friend of mine over in Flagler Beach. It's basically a Glow Clouser. I've caught more snook on the beach on that fly than anything else.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

That glow material tho @Shadowcast

Just chenille on top?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah....chenille body. You could probably tie it just with the glow tail and not go over the eyes.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

What material is that glow? @Shadowcast


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I was just out there the other day, a little north of Siesta Key. There were no snook out on the beach yet. They haven't made the transition for the back water to the outside passes and beach yet. Water is still a little cool yet (low 80's). But plenty of snook up in the inside, but that means you have to have a boat or yak to go catch them.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> gonna be staying in Sarasota for work next week, unfortunately I couldn’t make the timing work to take a full day to fish but I can sneak in some dawn patrol.
> 
> I’ve never done th beach snook thing but I know Siesta can be good depending on the conditions so any tips on flies, etc are welcome.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I was on Manasota Key all week this week, walked the whole length of Stump Pass Park two days, saw zero snook, very little bait in the trough though there were a few pods further out being hit by ladyfish & jacks.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ed Lemmens said:


> What material is that glow? @Shadowcast


https://www.fishusa.com/product/Hareline-Glow-in-the-Dark-Flashabou


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2019)

Shadowcast said:


> View attachment 72510
> This may sound crazy, but I learned to tie a fly pattern out of green glow material from a friend of mine over in Flagler Beach. It's basically a Glow Clouser. I've caught more snook on the beach on that fly than anything else.


Very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

As a Sarasota native I can tell you there’s no snook on the beach!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Pay no attention to the one in my signature photo either.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Was able to get out and walk the beach for a couple hours yesterday and today but no report as I got the ol' skunk. Oh well, beautiful water and beaches.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Sunrise & Sunset are key


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

krash said:


> Sunrise & Sunset are key


Yes, but not if the fish are not there yet.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Was able to get out and walk the beach for a couple hours yesterday and today but no report as I got the ol' skunk. Oh well, beautiful water and beaches.


See, you were focused on a fish that wasn't there. But the pompano and mackerel are everywhere right now.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Backwater said:


> See, you were focused on a fish that wasn't there. But the pompano and mackerel are everywhere right now.


I can catch them at home. Snook, not so much.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Isn’t catching something better than idle fishing?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> gonna be staying in Sarasota for work next week, unfortunately I couldn’t make the timing work to take a full day to fish but I can sneak in some dawn patrol.
> 
> I’ve never done th beach snook thing but I know Siesta can be good depending on the conditions so any tips on flies, etc are welcome.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry I missed this, I live in Siesta and will be hitting the beach a few mornings a week. They are out there from recent reports.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Was at that beach last weekend. Water seemed to be warm enough or close to. Will be scouting this weekend if wind/weather allows


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

Heard the water is like 81* on longboat ...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

nehlz said:


> Heard the water is like 81* on longboat ...


Yes, but that doesn't mean they will be tooling the beaches yet.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Going to the beach with the GF this weekend. Not expecting much but obviously bringing the rods in hopes of finding some action. Any pomps to be had off the beach? @Backwater

Will report my findings


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ed Lemmens said:


> Going to the beach with the GF this weekend. Not expecting much but obviously bringing the rods in hopes of finding some action. Any pomps to be had off the beach? @Backwater
> 
> Will report my findings


Should be, but work a little closer to the passes. Also, since it's a full moon this weekend and it's been hot this week, that may be the signal that the snook have been waiting on, to come out of the passes and out on the beaches. So hit the beach around sunrise and let us know how you did.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Any update, patiently sitting in N. Sarasota with my rod in my hand!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tom Ilg said:


> Any update, patiently sitting in N. Sarasota with my rod in my hand!


I saw some snook in the pass further north of there. Didn't see any on the beach just yet. Are you a resident or vacationing there? do you have some sort of sink line? The reason I ask is you will not see them up close and up on the beach shore that lines the passes, but rather out further in the deep drop-offs where they are hugging the bottom. It takes either a full sink line or a clear intermediate link (or worst case, a clear intermediate sink tip) with a sink fly, like a half and half, lead eye shminnow or weighted seaducer or deceiver (or some sort of sardine patter with an UV resin head for weight). I'd use a stripping basket, it you have one. If you don't, I can tell you how to make an easy one to use for around $2.00.  Anyway, you have to throw it out up tide, let it fully sink and then start working it in. In other words, you have to let it get down to these fish that are hugging the bottom (and out of sight). You want to try it at 1st light till about no more than an hour after sunrise on either tide, or late evening on the outgoing tide.

Ted


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Nothing on the beaches yet. Water isn't quite up to temp. We have some hot weeks coming so hopefully they'll be out by June.

Mostly seeing them on grass flats / mangroves or holding bottom in deeper channels and docks.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Was floating around Wiggins Pass on Saturday and boy, there were some snook..and not just little ones! Busting bait all up on the mangroves right inside the pass, bait just everywhere you look, mackerel jumping all over.. it's a beautiful sight after all that Red Tide..as others have said havent put eyes on any beach snook but i imagine they're not far off!! I was reading 83 degrees right inside the pass..


----------



## mbhale (Feb 13, 2019)

I know it's a different area, but I went out to Honeymoon Island this weekend and walked the beach for a bit. Saw a couple fish cruising nearer the north end of the island and took some shots- no luck. But overall did not see much on the beach side.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Backwater said:


> I saw some snook in the pass further north of there. Didn't see any on the beach just yet. Are you a resident or vacationing there? do you have some sort of sink line? The reason I ask is you will not see them up close and up on the beach shore that lines the passes, but rather out further in the deep drop-offs where they are hugging the bottom. It takes either a full sink line or a clear intermediate link (or worst case, a clear intermediate sink tip) with a sink fly, like a half and half, lead eye shminnow or weighted seaducer or deceiver (or some sort of sardine patter with an UV resin head for weight). I'd use a stripping basket, it you have one. If you don't, I can tell you how to make an easy one to use for around $2.00.  Anyway, you have to throw it out up tide, let it fully sink and then start working it in. In other words, you have to let it get down to these fish that are hugging the bottom (and out of sight). You want to try it at 1st light till about no more than an hour after sunrise on either tide, or late evening on the outgoing tide.
> 
> Ted



Ted,

Thanks for the hot tip. Yes, I am local and live up near the Ringling Museum. I've only been here 6 months +/-, and still figuring out all of the great locations for throwing flies. Also, just picked up a fishing oriented paddleboard and have had some success with spinning gear off of it so far, but haven't had the fly rod out on it yet.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tom Ilg said:


> Ted,
> 
> Thanks for the hot tip. Yes, I am local and live up near the Ringling Museum. I've only been here 6 months +/-, and still figuring out all of the great locations for throwing flies. Also, just picked up a fishing oriented paddleboard and have had some success with spinning gear off of it so far, but haven't had the fly rod out on it yet.


You can take a 3/8oz jig, like a bucktail or a paddle tail and get to those fish in the passes, slowly bumping it on the bottom during those same times.


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

I will be there this weekend and maybe some of next week. Hoping they will be out there as it is definitely feeling like summer the past few days.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

nehlz said:


> I will be there this weekend and maybe some of next week. Hoping they will be out there as it is definitely feeling like summer the past few days.


It's blowing from the west and the beach is currently being pounded. My wife and daughter when out there today to go parasailing, but it was even too windy to get our there and do that. Without me going there and looking 1st hand, yes it's getting hot and now is about the time they should start venturing out on the beaches. But unless you are there from 1st light till about an hr after sunrise, when the winds are at their calmest, prolly the water will get rough and murky and not the idea conditions to see them, much less casting straight into the headwind with a light fly line.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Was out there this morning - no snookum’s to be found just yet. Saw two lone tarps roll on surface and amused myself with ladyfish....that’s all.


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

I was there the entire week of memorial day week. Few snook around, not going on yet - but lots of tarpon and more pompano than you could eat.


----------

